# BBQ Swordfish in herb marinade



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1/4 cups plus 2tbs oil
2 tbsp red wine vinegar
1 tsp dijon mustard
1/2 bay leaf crushed
1/4 cup onion chopped
1 clove garlic chopped
1/4 dried basil
1 lb sword fish (or any meaty fish steaks) 1 inch thick


Combine first 7 ingredients in shallow dish. Add swordfish turning several time to coat with marinade. Let stand at least 1 hour, turning occsionally. Prepare BBQ. Grill swordfish util opaque and firm about 5 mins each side, basting frequently.


----------

